# Suns Match-Up Challenge



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

A simple game with not-so-simple rules, but a simple general idea. Every game the Suns have, you guess what you think the box score will be for the night. On top of this, each night there will be a special match up, and you guess the stats of the players from the opposing teams. If the match-up is at the point guard spot, you guess the stats for the two players put forth.

For the game's score, you guess the total amount of points each team will have. For instance, "Suns: 119, Heat: 117" You are awarded a certain amount of points for how close you were with each team's score, and will recieve extra points if you guess who will win correctly.



Box Score Rules said:


> You start out with 20 points for each team's score. For every point off you are for each team's final score, you will lose a point. If you guess 112 for the Suns and they get 115, you get a total of 17 points for that team. You get an additional 35 points if you correctly guess which team is going to win. You may not lost more than your original 20 points per team, so no negative numbers if yor guess is way off.


For the player match up, you will be given the two players who will be matching up that night. You have to guess how many of the 5 main stats this player will have. The stats you must guess from are Points-Rebounds-Assists-Steals-Blocks, listed in that order when giving your projected stats.



Match-Up Rules said:


> You start with a total of 10 points for each category, and depending on how far off you are, you lose a certain amount of points. You may not lose more than your original 10 points per stat per player, so no negative numbers if your guess is way off.
> Points - 1 point off, 1 points lost
> Rebounds - 1 rebound off, 2 points lost
> Assists - 1 assist off, 2 points lost
> ...


There is a grand total of 175 points possible each night, if you guess every single stat correctly. So take the challenge and have fun!

*IMPORTANT NOTE from ShuHanGuanYu:* This challenge will be run by Zei_Zao_LS. Please do not post in this thread. If you have any questions regarding rules, send a PM to Zei_Zao_LS. This thread will be used only for prediction results for each game and to check running totals, and it will be important to keep it clean. Any posts not by Zei_Zao_LS in this thread will be deleted without notification. That said, have fun!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonights game is the Memphis Grizzlies at the Phoenix Suns.

Tonight's match-up is at the point guard:

Steve Nash

vs.

Damon Stoudamire

Good luck!

Go to this thread to post your guesses!
<hr>
Results!



Memphis vs. Phoenix said:


> :Box Score: Suns 103, Grizz 115
> Damon Stoudamire - 26-3-7-2-0 ----- Steve Nash - 17-1-13-3-1
> 
> ShuHanGuanYu - 70 points
> ...


Tonight's Top Three:
Zei_Zao_LS - 90 Points
Dissonance19 - 88 Points
Amaretotheline32 - 85 Points​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonights game is the Utah Jazz at the Phoenix Suns.

Tonight's match-up is at the power forward:

Shawn Marion

vs.

Mehmet Okur

Good luck!

<hr>


> :Box Scores:
> Suns - 102, Jazz - 94
> S. Marion - 10 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 2 steals
> M. Okur - 29 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block
> ...


-Tonight's Top Three-
1) Zei_Zao_LS - 134 Points
2) SunsFan57 - 133 Points
3) MeirToTheWise - 127 Points​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonights game will be the Phoenix Suns at the San Antonio Spurs!

Tonight's match-up is at the shooting gaurd position:

Leandro Barbosa

vs.

Manu Ginobli

Good luck!

<hr>


> :Box Score:
> Suns: 91, Spurs: 97
> Barbosa: 14, 0, 1, 2, 0
> Manu: 15, 1, 6, 3, 0
> ...


Tonight's Top Three -
1) dissonance19 - 138 points
2/3) Zei_Zao_LS, ShuHanGuanYu - 122 points​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's game will be the Phoenix Suns at the Toronto Raptors.

Tonight's match-up is at the center position:

Kurt Thomas

vs.

Chris Bosh

Good luck!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's game will be the Phoenix Suns at the Houston Rockets.

Tonight's match-up is at the shooting guard spot:

Raja Bell

vs.

Derek Anderson

Good luck!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's game is the New Jersey Nets at the Phoenix Suns.

Tonight's match-up is:

Steve Nash

vs.

Jason Kidd

Good luck!


----------



## Amaretotheline32 (Nov 15, 2005)

suns- 107 nets- 100

steve nash- 17,2,12,1,0

Jason kidd- 20,7,9,2,0


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amaretotheline32 said:


> suns- 107 nets- 100
> 
> steve nash- 17,2,12,1,0
> 
> Jason kidd- 20,7,9,2,0


Wrong thread. You are supposed to post in the corresponding thread for the game. In this case you should have posted in the Game 12 Match-Up Thread.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What the heck happened to this lil project, it was getting good


----------

